# Eingehende XML Files Auslesen



## daRob (27. Jul 2004)

Hallo,
Ich möchte aus einem Einkommenden XML Message abfangen und auslesen und mit der Sender IP vergleichen.

Ankommende XML Datei sieht in etwa so aus:

```
<?xml version="1.0" ?>
<MESSAGE IP="10.10.10.10" DTD="XMLMSG" VERSIOM="1.0>
    <COMMAND>
    ..........
    </COMMAND>
</MESSAGE>
```

diese will ich nun auslesen und die Message IP mit der Remote Adresse vergleichen die ich mir mit *getRemoteAddr()* rausziehe.

Wenn die übereinstimme soll er der XML Message durchlassen und wenn nicht soll er sie blocken.

Jeman ne Idee?  :roll:


----------



## bygones (27. Jul 2004)

wenns immer so kleine XML file sinds - würde ich JDom empfehlen - damit kannst du sehr leicht auf ein Tag bzw. ein Attribute zugreifen und dann vergleichen


----------



## daRob (27. Jul 2004)

Zufälig nen Tutorial oder ne Hilfe zu JDom irgendwo erhältlich ?


----------



## bygones (27. Jul 2004)

java ist eine insel
JDom seite


----------

